

Sony Ericsson Forces A Fan Site Into Submission - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/21/sony-ericsson-forces-a-fan-site-into-submission/

======
SoftwareMaven
It never ceases to amaze me how low Sony (and it's related companies) can go.
What legal eagle thought this was a good idea? At least a normal business suit
should have seen the marketing value.

------
aaronbrethorst
This reminds me a bit of the MikeRoweSoft thing[1] from a few years back. For
SE's sake, I hope they come to their senses like MS did.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_vs._MikeRoweSoft>

------
riams
Yeah, Sony was not so smart here. However, Apple has also done something
similar: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Think_Secret>. However, Apple really
seems to have come to their senses in recent years.

~~~
solipsist
Sony ≠ Sony Ericsson (two separate companies)

